# Red wing blackbird



## rlcphotos (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## rlcphotos (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## Toaster (Jun 3, 2008)

He kept trying to get away from me.


----------



## jvgig (Jun 3, 2008)

It looks like you are too far from your subjects, but not much you can do about that.  Try not to crop to the point where you lose too much detail, or just upload a smaller pic.

1.  Due to the lighting, your image looks like paper cutouts.  There is no detail on the bird and the same goes for many leaves.  

2. This is not a very pleasing pose.  The bird is straight on which allows its beak to disappear, especially at the resolution these are at.  The shadows are very harsh as well.



Toaster

You should probably make your own thread so as not to detract from the OP's discussion.


----------

